# Volga (Nizhniy Novgorog, RUS) - Terek (Grozny, RUS)



## BetSovet (Apr 29, 2012)

Equal forces of the teams and do not intend to give to each other, but at home Volga is still better .. and even a good ratio!
I bet on Volga, W1.


----------

